# Bolt Action Pens from today.



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Got a coworker who is crazy about guns and hunting, when i told him about these, he wanted 3, lol, so here are 3 that i turned today, the blanks are from woodcraft, woodland camo, ofcourse the pen kits are from PSI. 24k gold, chrome and gun metal. i like this pen kit, very easy to assemble and looks very nice..


----------

